# Chicken Dinner???



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

sooooo my neighbor's free range roosters keep getting in my back field. They have been out in the back about 3 acres away and I never really saw them so i didn't mind. Now they have made it across the field and are right where my dog runs are and everyday my dogs sit there and bark! I HATE barking dogs it drives me nuts! So do today I told my husband to call him and remove his birds or we are having chicken dinner!
ARG!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

lol pan fry that ****


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

fried please


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Seems like a lot of people are having neighbor issues lately.... That sucks!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

neighbors = ...idk. i was going to say stupid but that doesnt cover it


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Winner Winner, Chicken dinner... Mmm pan fried chicken is the best, my momma use to make it & mashed potatoes. We're having chicken for supper


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Little bit of white wine, olive oil, cherry tomatoes, some mushrooms and garlic in a nice saute pan....


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Mmm mmm it's time for a chicken killing!I love when my mother in laws hens quit laying and we get to go over and kill and pluck them and get them ready to eat.Ain't nothing like yard bird!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Mmm mmm it's time for a chicken killing!I love when my mother in laws hens quit laying and we get to go over and kill and pluck them and get them ready to eat.Ain't nothing like yard bird!


Ha-ha my grandma grew up on a farm - she use to wring them by the neck with her bare hands. One ticked her off when she was a girl because she couldn't catch it & when she finally did she tossed it... Seeing her you'd never think that - she's so sweet @ 83 but she's got kahunas.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

well they are back and my husband left a message for them to come get them and clip there wings. If they come back tomorrow I am getting my pellet grab or setting a dog lose!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I also like mine fried. Make sure to send some this way!


----------

